# Chat in Yahoo ! Msgr without  Yahoo !  Msgr



## krdevilal (Dec 25, 2005)

Meebo  is an Ajax instant messaging client that works with major instant messaging services, including AOL, ICQ, Yahoo! Messenger, MSN Messenger and Jabber. It launched a private release on September 4, 2005, and it was publicly released on September 14, 2005 and has had many major revisions since.

*www.meebo.com/


----------



## bluediamond (Dec 26, 2005)

yup! a heavy meebo user here!!


----------



## foreveranuj (Dec 27, 2005)

Also, e-messenger.net


----------



## __Virus__ (Dec 27, 2005)

e-messy sux man. Meebo is great but dono y it keeps disconnecting me


----------



## whoopy_whale (Feb 1, 2006)

Yeah,Meebo is much better than e-messenger.The interface is slick,no ads,no popups!!!
It's simply great!


----------



## planetcall (Feb 1, 2006)

Me votes for meebo. Emess sucks! Aboveall Yahoo messenger sucks the most. I find Kopete and gaim as the two best clients out there for me  Though I also use Trillian whenever my yahoo messenger dies or am in the midst of a hate war.


----------



## tuXian (Feb 1, 2006)

yes Meeebo is Ajax based which makes it fast and cool.


----------



## godsownman (Feb 1, 2006)

Yes I love meebo too, extremely good and convient for those college PC's where installing is not allowed 



BTW its one of the very good things developed.


----------



## anubhav_har (Feb 1, 2006)

Thanks for it.. now i can chat in college also..


----------



## me (Feb 1, 2006)

ya same here


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Feb 1, 2006)

Ya i have been using meebo for a quite a long time.it is pretty gud.but it does not have all the features tht msngrs offer u.


----------



## anubhav_har (Feb 1, 2006)

messenger is a program and meebo a service.. both cant be compared...


----------



## trigger (Feb 1, 2006)

great yaar... 4 me.. now i can chat in college where chat client aint allowed.. n cant be installed..


----------



## rajesh (Feb 2, 2006)

me too using MEebo frm Office. It is very handy


----------



## amitshahc (Mar 28, 2008)

Detail about meebo and how to use it when it's banned in office.


----------



## saching (Mar 28, 2008)

You can also chat in yahoo msgr with web (flash based) messenger from yahoo without having/downloading messenger.
Just follow the link and login... its fast and cool as meebo...

*webmessenger.yahoo.com/index.php


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 28, 2008)

amitshahc said:


> Detail about meebo and how to use it when it's banned in office.


Crap my company's admin settings don't allow this website.Hope this trick works.


----------



## ThinkFree (Mar 28, 2008)

ebuddy is also there. You can chat from inside new yahoo mail. Yahoo's webmessenger is also there for the same


----------



## hullap (Mar 28, 2008)

Why the Fcuk u bump this


----------



## kalpik (Mar 29, 2008)

amitshahc, You are AGAIN posting links to your blog in random threads. Your blog only told about Meebo Repeater. You could have linked to their site directly. And on top of that, you are bumping old threads! This is your last warning.


----------

